# Bellyboatangeln auf den Großen Plöner See



## simon s (10. Juli 2004)

Moin

Weiß jemand ob es Erlaubt ist, mit dem Bellyboat auf dem Plöner See zu Angeln.

Danke für die Hilfe.  #: 


MFG Simon


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Bellyboatangeln auf den Großen Plöner See*

Moin Simon
vom Boot ist Angeln auf jeden Fall erlaubt, müßte dann auch vom BB erlaubt sein.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## simon s (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Bellyboatangeln auf den Großen Plöner See*

Moin

Danke für für die Schnelle Antwort aber Boote müssen angemeldet weden und das Bellyboat ?



MFG Simon


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Bellyboatangeln auf den Großen Plöner See*

Dann frage am besten nach:

Plöner Teil: Reese 04522-6236
Ascheberger Teil: Lasner 0172-4017740

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Dorschdiggler (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Bellyboatangeln auf den Großen Plöner See*

Moin Simon,
genaueres weiss ich auch nicht, aber sonst versuche es doch einfach mal per Telefon :

Der Große Plöner See ist in drei Fischereibezirke aufgeteilt: Ascheberg, Bosau und Plön. 

Ascheberg: Erlaubnisscheine für den Bereich Ascheberg gibt es bei S. Lasner, Friedrich-Lamp-Str. 12, 24326 Ascheberg, Tel. 04526/8805. Tag 7,- DM, Woche 30,- DM. Bootsverleih: H. Witt, Am Campingplatz, 24326 Ascheberg, Tel. 04526/445. 

Bedingungen: zwei Ruten, Angeln von Sonnenaufgang bis Sonnenuntergang. Hechtschonzeit: 1.1.-30.4. Mindestmaß Hecht: 50 Zentimeter. 

Bosau: Für den Bereich Bosau sind Erlaubniskarten bei Dieter Regenstein, Schaapskoppel 6, 23715 Bosau, Tel. 04527/1082 erhältlich. Tag 15,- DM, Woche 55,- DM, Monat 95,- DM. Boote sind über D. Regenstein oder bei Lissy Hinrichs, Plöner Str. 7, 23715 Bosau, Tel. 04527/342 zu bekommen. Bedingungen: max. drei Ruten, Angeln von Sonnenaufgang bis Mitternacht. Hechtschonzeit: 1.1.-30.4. Mindestmaß Hecht: 50 Zentimeter. Fangbegrenzung: drei Hechte. 

Plön: Angelkarten für den Bereich Plön sind bei Fischermeister U. Wilcken, Eutiner Str. 8, 24306 Plön, Tel. 04522/6236 erhältlich. Tag 7,- DM, Woche 30,- DM. Mietboote: H. Ptaschlik, Eutiner Str. 8, 24306 Plön, Tel. 04522/60287 sowie Elke Tiedtke, Strandweg, 24306 Plön, Tel. 04522/3662. Bedingungen: eine Raubfischrute, Angeln von Sonnenaufgang bis Sonnenuntergang. Hechtschonzeit: 1.1.-14.5. Mindestmaß Hecht: 65 Zentimeter. Fangbegrenzungen: ein Hecht, zwei Forellen. 

Erlaubnisscheine für den Bischofsee gibt es im Café Lohse, Plöner Str. 17, 23715 Bosau, Tel. 04527/99700. Tag 7,- DM, Woche 30,- DM. Außerdem sind hier Boote zu leihen. Tiefenkarten für den Großen Plöner See sind erhältlich bei Tabakwaren Henning Böhrens, Lübecker Str. 2, 24306 Plön, Tel. 04522/3157 sowie bei der Firma Eckardt und Messtorff, 
Rödingsmarkt 16, 20418 Hamburg, Tel. 040/37484214. 

Weitere Auskünfte erteilen der Fremdenverkehrsverein Bosau, Bischof-Vicelin-Damm 11, 23715 Bosau, Tel. 04527/97044, die Kurverwaltung Plön, Schwentinehaus, 24303 Plön, Tel. 04522/2717 sowie der Fremdenverkehrsverein Ascheberg, Langenrade 18, 24326 Ascheberg, Tel. 04526/380200. 


Da bekommst Du bestimmt Antwort.

 #h  #h


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Bellyboatangeln auf den Großen Plöner See*

Moin Dorschdiggler
woher kennst Du Denn den Großen Plöner See so gut, die Konditionen haben sich mittlerweile geändert, da neue Fischer am Ort. Die Preise leider auch!
Tagespreise glaube 6€/ Tag, Jahreskarte 130€- leider :c 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Dorschdiggler (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Bellyboatangeln auf den Großen Plöner See*



			
				Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> woher kennst Du Denn den Großen Plöner See so gut


 ... moin Andreas....kenne ich gar nicht  :q 
Ich kenne lediglich den Bosauer Teil, weil unser Verein dort ein paar Boote liegen hat. Mehr als einmal pro Jahr bin ich aber nicht dort.





> die Konditionen haben sich mittlerweile geändert


 ....kann stimmen, denn diese Info ist von 1999 glaube ich ....


----------



## MefoAngler (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Bellyboatangeln auf den Großen Plöner See*

Hat jemand ne Ahnung wo Blauortsand ist ?


----------



## Agalatze (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Bellyboatangeln auf den Großen Plöner See*

soweit ich weiß zählt ein belly boat nicht als boot, sondern als "schwimmhilfe".
sowas wurde mir mal erzält. kann natürlich auch falsch sein.
viel erfolg !!!
gruß agalatze


----------



## Bellyboatangler (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: Bellyboatangeln auf den Großen Plöner See*

Auf dem Plöner See ist das Bellyboatangeln leider verboten. In unserem Verein wurde bereits diese Frage schon mal gestellt! Hast keine Chance :c  :c  :c


----------



## Blauortsand (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: Bellyboatangeln auf den Großen Plöner See*



> Hat jemand ne Ahnung wo Blauortsand ist ?



Hier!!!

Ansonstern liegt der Blauortsand vor Büsum im Nationalpark SH Wattenmeer in der Schurtzzone1ist ne Sandbank die bei mittlerem Hochwasser noch was aus dem Wasser rausschaut!

Also meinste mich oder die Sandbank?

Und zu dem Threat hier ich hatte auf dem Plöner See mal `nen Hecht drauf den ich nach `ner halben Stunde verloren hab - wahnsinn so einen mal vom Belly das wär`s - schade dass dort wie fast überall Bellys verboten sind!

Vielleicht sollte man ja mal `nen Belly EV aufmachen so mit Vereinsgewässern wo dann nur vom Belly geangelt werden darf!!!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: Bellyboatangeln auf den Großen Plöner See*



> Vielleicht sollte man ja mal `nen Belly EV aufmachen so mit Vereinsgewässern wo dann nur vom Belly geangelt werden darf!!!


  #6  #6


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: Bellyboatangeln auf den Großen Plöner See*



> Auf dem Plöner See ist das Bellyboatangeln leider verboten. In unserem Verein wurde bereits diese Frage schon mal gestellt! Hast keine Chance



Vieleicht hat sich da was verändert, da neue Pächter. Habe eben noch mal rumtelefoniert, leider jedoch unterschiedliche Aussagen erhalten. "Was denn ein BB ist oder nur vom verankerten Boot" Wenn jemand Interesse an BB Süßwasserangeln auf dem besagten See hat, ruft die o. a. Telefonnummern an und fragt gezielt nach. Empfehle Ascheberger Teil    !

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Mefo (10. August 2004)

*AW: Bellyboatangeln auf den Großen Plöner See*

Etwas Spät aber besser als gar nicht. Habe mich heute beim Fischer Reese erkundigt und er hat nicht dagegen wenn man mit dem BB den Plöner Teil
unsicher macht.  

Gruß Richard


----------



## Truttafriend (10. August 2004)

*AW: Bellyboatangeln auf den Großen Plöner See*

Feine Info Richard #h

Das ist doch mal was definitives.

Ich sehe Simon morgen. Falls er das nicht liest erzähl ich´s ihm nochmal.


----------



## simon s (19. September 2004)

*AW: Bellyboatangeln auf den Großen Plöner See*

Moin

Vielen Dank für die Antworten das hört sich ja ganz gut an.

MFG Simon


----------

